# GCC in Linux SuSE 9.0 nicht vorhanden [CD von Computerbild 4/2004] Wie installieren?



## Spessi (26. Mai 2004)

Also  Im Topic steht ja schon alles, was ich wissen müsste... (Achja, in YaST zu installieren geht nich, auch wenn ich auf "Suchen" gehe sagt er, er findet nichts...)
Schon mal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
die Versionen, welche in den Zeitschriften mitgekiefert werden, sind meines Wissens abgespeckt. Sind ja im gegensatz zu der offiziellen suse distri kostenlos. Habe mal wo gelese wie man die Version aufbohrt, (glaube sogar das hier auf tutorials.de) weiss es aber nicht mehr genau.

Wenn du eine sehr einfach Distri suchts, dann kann ich dir nur Mandrake empfehlen. Kann man übrigens kostenlos herunterladen.

g chief


----------



## Spessi (27. Mai 2004)

Ja toll, aber wenn die Version abgespeckt ist, kann man das Zeug ja nachinstallen oder?
(Achja ich hab Mandrake bloß  das bei mir nicht wirklich, ging aber früher schonmal)


----------

